# Well it’s Lent again



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So I bid you farewell for a while 

I try to make Lent different 

For one, I Fast 

It’s a test of will , can I make it for 40 days 

I usually do , but who knows ?

And will I be a better person ? Probably not although a miracle is possible 

I’ll probally just come out as me 

But if I make it 

A new me that actually managed to make it 

And just maybe my joints and psoriasis may be better

And Albert who will join me yet again 

May deny his melonoma the right to flourish 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ps, I still will pick up PMs 

So I haven’t vanished completely 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When does it start Sandra cos you just posted on Brexit?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So I’ve kept my persona Ray

I always post on the wrong thread :surprise:

Although I try

I’m really trying >

I thought I’d started a new thread 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> When does it start Sandra cos you just posted on Brexit?
> 
> Ray.


Backslider already :surprise:

Well done to Ray, 'Chief Of Lent Police' :grin2:

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No I’m not

It is a new thread

Lent starts tomorrow Ash Wed 

Ye of little faith :grin2:

And you terry

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your right Sandra. Little faith me as it's all been knocked outa me.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Brave girl Sandra.


I read somewhere that giving anything up for 40 days kills any craving or habit. Does that mean, if we fast for 40 days, we will save on the grocery bills?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well tonight I’ve failed 

I’ve had a glass of wine 

I’m going mad with the cement dust, I cant see the point of cleaning the house

And I can’t live with the house not clean 

But then again

I can’t live with people crashing into my life 

Grandkids needing a bed for the night 

Grandkids who have just left to a new life

To a whisper away , a breath , which we hope won’t happen 

But if it does, well it does 

And for those who feel it isn’t our problem , it’s their parents problem 

Well listen to me 

Their problem is my problem , and their problem is their parents problem 

And their parents problem 

Well it’s my problem 

And so it goes on

Is this the circle of life ?

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"Well tonight I've failed

I've had a glass of wine."*

That's it Sandra, no heaven for you my dear. As a regular "church goer", Congregationalist, I don't agree with Lent. Each and everyone to their own.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually I don’t really care about heaven

Once upon a time , I met my God 

Gave up everything I owned , to make a journey 

And that will do me with or without an eternity 

Sandra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

As lent is actually 46 days (if you count the Sundays) Sandra you could maybe have the odd day on now and again.

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I could
I’m really struggling 

The house is in chaos 

So it maybe I’m not going to make it 

But I’ve cleaned it, put the glasswear into storage , the candles too, and the curtains 

The chimney swept 

And the whole house cleaned of cement dust 

And now 

I really need a glass of wine 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Go and have one then!! Im dieting this week again and Im already struggling after a day from hell dealing with Microsoft. All I want right now is a gallon of Leffe and a Pie. What have I got? Fecking Bag Fish.  Have one for me!!!!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Well Sandra, I am having a tot of "Royal Salute".

It's our 37th wedding anniversary today and I have had a tot of this every year since I was given it as a present from Joyce on our wedding day. Not much left now but I've kept enough for another 3 years if we are lucky.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not enough babe 

You will go on to celebrate many more years 

37, is just a drop in the ocean 

We’re on 53 

Time to buy another bottle 

A lot more tots to go 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps

Happy anniversary 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Get it down ya Sandra. What are you saving it all for?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’m not Ray

I’ve fasted for years

But now I’m struggling 

But if I’m honest I’m struggling on many areas 

As I get older 

I’m not the me I was, I’m not the me I once knew 

But somewhere inside of me I am that me 

And I’ll find it 

And when I do , I hope it’s the me that I want it to be 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Eh..

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Quite right Ray

Eh...?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sometimes Sandra talks in riddles Ray, don't worry about it I don't understand her either.
I thought it was only teenagers who went through that stage. >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can understand when you can't come to a logical conclusion you can lose yourself trying.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey there girl 

Ive only a window in time

A window of failure for me 

But hey, I’m still me , riddles or not 

I guess you love or hate me 

You I guess love me 

So you should

I love you too

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I can understand when you can't come to a logical conclusion you can lose yourself trying.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Love to you and Prue

Do you need more than that ?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, KISS Sandra. Very simple.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Hey there girl
> 
> Ive only a window in time
> 
> ...


I'm trying to deal with a new computer, a man in hospital who is absolutely lost without me and the other thing, don't start causing me bover now >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So simple Ray

We meet some people that will forever remain friends 
It’s how it is 

People we can tease , love and remain close too

People who we can find that their partners are also special

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I'm trying to deal with a new computer, a man in hospital who is absolutely lost without me and the other thing, don't start causing me bover now >


What bover girl 
You finding it hard because I love you

Fine, I have stoped loving you

Get on with it

You've only got TIL midnight

When like Cinderella ive gone

For forty days

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I just wish I could understand the point of cutting yourself off and starving yourself for 40 Hours let alone 40 days.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey

You won’t 

It’s just me , it’s what I do 

And it may not mean anything

Or it just might

It just may connect me to my God 

And I understand that’s not for everyone 

But once upon a time ........

I met someone who I was prepared to give up everything I owned 

And make a journey 

And the rest was history 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey

You won’t 

It’s just me , it’s what I do 

And it may not mean anything

Or it just might

It just may connect me to my God 

And I understand that’s not for everyone 

But once upon a time ........

I met someone who I was prepared to give up everything I owned


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> What bover girl
> You finding it hard because I love you
> 
> Fine, I have stoped loving you
> ...


So when does your forty days start Sandra? I thought it started on the 13th but clearly not!!!!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

OK, it's Lent ...... What and to whom....?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Whoever borrowed it has to return it to the palm a few days after that day I believe, but that's debateable.:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> So when does your forty days start Sandra? I thought it started on the 13th but clearly not!!!!


It starts on the 14 th, Ash Wednesday, 40 days finishes the beginning of Holy Week

I started fasting 
but relapsed

I may yet catch up

Who knows, the cement dust really is getting to me

Friends have invited us to a meal , and that's always a struggle

They want us to share an evening with them

They want to cook a meal for us

They think we are really worthwhile friends

Well just maybe we are

And they would understand if we refused

But we've accepted

We can start again

Sandra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

JanHank said:


> I just wish I could understand the point of cutting yourself off and starving yourself for 40 Hours let alone 40 days.


The religious part of that I don't get either. But then I am of scandiwegian lutheran stock.

But the medical part I get. It's supposed to do all kinds of good for your body to fast. I don't think it matters if it's 5:2-dieting or 40 days of lent. You are boosting your immune system either way.

But right now I'm down in Spain and doing the opposite of fasting I think. So what do I know! >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

2000 years of fasting and praying and little has changed except the carnage is worse.
Yes you can have a relapse Sandra. I will forgive you and I carry more clout.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your at it again Raymond, consider wrists slapped.

Even though to me its clap trap there was a time when it wasn't, but never went as far as fasting or even giving up one of my pleasures, but those who still have a faith I would never belittle.

Often I wonder when I am alone and want to thank someone for something where I used to say thank the lord I have nobody to thank anymore.

Whats this benefiting health part Christine? you can't go better than a healthy diet surely, fasting doesn't seem to have done Sandra´s aching parts any good so far. 
We have young friends who drive us mad with the weird things they eat because its good for them, they are 2 of the most unhealthy people we know.
End of little rave :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We never know Jan

Fasting could be good or may not be 

It really doesn’t matter

It’s more than will it heal?

Will it it bring me into one with the universe?

Or in my case will it bring me into one with my God 

Has fasting slowed down alberts melonoma 

The depth indicated 6 months, we are almost 5 years, and prostate cancer to boot 

I don’t know 

But I do know once upon a time I met my God

Gave up everything I owned,everything ,except my kids and Albert 

Took an amazing journey 

And I really should have made the lent fast this year as I’ve done every year since 

But I’ve wavered his year 

But hey

You all know I’m not that perfect

And He does too 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> 2000 years of fasting and praying and little has changed except the carnage is worse.
> Yes you can have a relapse Sandra. I will forgive you and I carry more clout.
> 
> Ray.


Of course you will Ray

You are my friend

But

The world is in carnage , but

I see my God , and together we will beat that carnage

Me you and millions of others

This world of ours

Its priceless

And whether or not you know it, no doubt

This world is turning at its allotted pace

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Christine600 said:


> The religious part of that I don't get either. But then I am of scandiwegian lutheran stock.
> 
> But the medical part I get. It's supposed to do all kinds of good for your body to fast. I don't think it matters if it's 5:2-dieting or 40 days of lent. You are boosting your immune system either way.
> 
> But right now I'm down in Spain and doing the opposite of fasting I think. So what do I know! >


You my babe

Well what can I say

A person who I've known and loved for ages

We go back so long

And of course we don't understand each other's religious beliefs

Yep do your own thing

I haven't a clue if fasting is the way forward

:kiss:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well tonight we met up with friends 

Invited to a meal 

And no we didn’t say ,were not eating it’s lent 

Because lent is about denying yourself not others 

And we had a lovely night catching up 

And the meal was great 

But just possibally tomorrow 

That meal won’t feel that great 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

JanHank said:


> Whats this benefiting health part Christine?


It's good for diabetic people. Which I've read about since it runs in my family. And some claims it slows down aging of cells. Some people can stop doing insulin shots if they fast. Perhaps in the 5:2 fashion. And chances are even better if combined with a low carb diet.



aldra said:


> :kiss:


I guess my religious belief can be summed up in I don't know. :kiss:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not sure it works on insulin dependant Christine 

I think that type 2 non insulin dependant was reversed on a low calorie diet 

I’d need to check, but I think it was 5 or 6 hundred calories a day 

It was a medically controlled test

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I'm not sure it works on insulin dependant Christine
> 
> I think that type 2 non insulin dependant was reversed on a low calorie diet
> 
> ...


No carb diet, I know 3 people who have successfully tried it, 2 belong to this forum, one of them I know personally, the other is another personal friend who is no longer classed as diabetic, but has to stick to a controlled diet.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Type 1 diabetics need insulin and regular food! Type 2 diabetics are, sometimes, able to reverse it by dietary means.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Type 1 diabetics need insulin and regular food! Type 2 diabetics are, sometimes, able to reverse it by dietary means.


I was talking about type 2.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes it's type 2 that is so popular in my family too. I'm usually eatig low carb to prevent this but now in Spain with my mum I've lapsed so that we can eat the same food.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We all need a lapse girl 

Have a fantastic holiday, you and your mum 

You can catch up later on the food

But not on the time with your mum 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> So I bid you farewell for a while
> 
> I try to make Lent different
> 
> ...


What do you do for your Pors Psorese itching, I was recently moved onto a cream/ointment which virtually kills it after a 5 day course, my brand is Elcon, but it is Mometasone.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Kev, what is your Itching caused with? I have a similar problem, they tried tablets and at least 4 different ointments before giving me Calcipotriol 0.005% Betamethasone dipropionate 0.05% gel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They have no idea of the cause Drew, I ended up with a professor before I got any relief, it all started on my right forearm, it was always in the sun from driving for a living, and it just gradually spread, but they don't think that was the cause.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You lot

Haven’t a clue

Your in good company

Neither have I

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

An absolute failure this lent

Just struggled throughout 

Albert too hasn’t been on board 

But we’ve had our son and grand daughter staying here several days a week 

And the stress of the break up is subsiding , theyre beginning to sort out their lives 

And his soon to be Xwife also needs our support , so between we have Izzy for her too

It’s a problem isn’t it?

A daughter in law for 19 years 

Well you don’t just cast off a relationship 

And Issy, damaged by her birth mothers alcohol abuse 

Needs to know we care for her dad and her mum 

And we do

Maybe in time her mum may no longer need us , as she moves on to her new life 

Maybe in time non of them will need us

Which is just as well ,

We are feeling our age 

But the new fire place is almost ready for the wood burning stove 

Photos to follow 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Keep ooop Sandra.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are trying to Ray 

Doubt anyone will notice , from kids to grandkids 

We are just a fixture 

Mum, dad, grandma , grandad 

I recon we need to die before they would recognise us 

I’m composing my epitaph 

But, as I want to be scattered on a high mountain in the lakes , as does Albert 

Well that will teach them 

Except

Our daughter in law 

Is a fell runner 

Whoops

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not a failure, Sandra, just a diversion


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

A long way from a time to reflect

Megs is here for the weekend , well she is and she isn’t, meals, bed, showers in and out 

She leaves this evening 

Izzy has just left, she came yesterday morning, her dad has collected her, stayed for Sunday lunch and now they’ve gone 

I’m thinking of installing a revolving front door 

Or maybe just a people flap 

The brick boards are now in the fireplace 

The oak I believe is still in Scotland , due to weather conditions 

The house is full of cement dust

And unmade beds, discarded clothes and washing up 

No change there then 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well she’ll stay tonight

Her grandad will get up at 6.30am 

To take her to work 

I’ll get up at 6 

To put up her lunch, and pack some goodies 

Hell I’ve put up with her for 24 yrs on and off 

More on than off

What’s another night ?

And we won’t see her for weeks, because she’s found her way

She loves her job in the law firm , a lawyer in the making

Which is why we were here to support her through university , her masters degree 

Her parents are supporting two younger kids , my grandkids too

But they never lived with me

Megs did, she was born and her mum was at uni 

She came home when she could 
But this baby I cared for in lueu of her mum

Panicked about a cot death

I’d raised 6 and never thought about it

But with her I was desperate not to let her mum down 

But do you know in the end I did

We continued care in all the school holidays 

And eventually her mum met and married a fabulous guy 

But megs couldn’t break the bond, especially with her grandad 

She adores her mum and the guy she married 

She adores her own dad, and he her 

But this Was her early childhood home 

The one she returns to 

And it isn’t always easy with her mum for us 

How soon they forget , that they needed us to make a home for a child 

And how that child became part of our life 

And I tried to give her back when she went to uni 

But they couldn’t afford her

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

She is a very lucky girl, Sandra.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Just curious Sandra, has it been returned yet?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What is there to be returned?

I have 6 kids, my choice 

They have 10 grandkids their choice 

They all float in and out of our lives 

Sometimes more than we would wish

But loneliness ?

What does that feel like ?

And I cook and clean, make up beds , wash clothes as they pass through 

And shadow adores them all 

It beats children’s homes 

Which are my memories of childhood 

And I’m determined it won’t be theirs 

And remember , I’ve got Albert 

And these kids owe me nothing 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Lent*
You lend to me I must *return* it to you because you only* lent* it to me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No jan

I never lend to anyone

Once upon a time I made a journey 

And I needed people to give 

I couldn’t return, I had nothing to return , and they gave and we completed that journey 

So In in memory of those I give 

There is nothing in this house I wouldn’t give to someone who wanted or needed it 

Nothing is that important I hope

Because once upon a time I gave up every thing I owned to make a journey 

And I really hope I could do that again 

Yes I’m strange

But you knew that didnt you ?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Shall I count how many times you have told us that chapter, when do we get the rest, you always leave us in limbo.:frown2:

It was *1dr*´s joke, you say its *lent* again and he says has it been *returned *yet? get it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt the rest would be that exciting

It spanned eight years and then the rest 

I don’t get 1drs Joke, sorry 

I’m thick 

Lent, returned ??

Explain it 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Lent
You *lend *to me I must *return* it to you because you only lent it to me.

It was 1dr´s joke, you say its *lent again* and he says *has it been returned *yet? get it.

I don't know how else I can explain it, perhaps someone else can or is it just 1dr and me that understand.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

You said: "It's lent again" 

err just curious about whatever it was that you 'lent' 

hence asking if it had been returned

almost chuckleworthy 

Of course, if it wasn't Lent

you wouldn't be getting it back


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Probabally 

Il accept that explanation 

Maybe 

Difficult if you dont lend 

But what the hell

Sandra


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

There's not many of us left Jan ....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Shame isn't it Graham.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Wherever two or three are gathered together .....they're bound to have a giggle at some point


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Better to giggle with those who understand 

And if there’s not many who understand ?

Well it’s not really a giggle all can share 

Is it


Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh come on girl, you must understand, it's simple, I don't do complicated.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well as you know

I do complicated 

And I don’t think it’s simple

But I’m happy to let it go 

Well not happy

But what the hell 

Sandra


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

It was just a play on words

or to be precise, one word

Lent 

all in the total absence of malice, negativity 

and entirely non-judgemental 

to boot.



'er indoors had 'lead penny syndrome'

no cure, just time and patience needed

here endeth the lesson th'noo


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

It was just a play on words

or to be precise, one word

Lent 

all in the total absence of malice, negativity 

and entirely non-judgemental 

to boot.



'er indoors had 'lead penny syndrome'

no cure, just time and patience needed

here endeth the lesson th'noo


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Never for one minute felt it was malice. 

It was a play on words I didn’t understand 

And if now I do

Well it wouldn’t be one I’d feel was relevant 

Im strange you know

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well tonight was devastating 

And we do devestating with this family

But even for us it was devestating 

And I can’t really tell you why yet

I know if know one but you lot could access it I could 

But I’m pretty shattered 

And I’m trying to think it out again

It may be email time 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hope things are not too bad over your way Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Paul it’s bad

Well it is for me

You know when it comes family

And there is always

“On the other hand “

I just can’t find the other hand

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’m so lost

Waiting for alberts scan , and worried 

Peter has died , we never met , but we were friends 

Someone in the family has crossed my line 

I never knew there was a line that could be crossed 

But it’s crossed 

And somehow I need to uncross it 

But as yet

I’m not sure I want to 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Worry will make everything worse. Hopefully all will seem better when you have the results.


----------

